# New Gtechniq EXOv3 Hybrid Coating 30ml



## DetailedClean

Gtechniq EXOv3 Hybrid Coating 30ml now released



Gtechniq EXOv3 is the new version of Gtechniq ExoV2 the Ultra Durable Hybrid Coating (EXO 0.03) is an ultra UV-protective and dirt repellent sealant. Gtechniq EXO v3 offers sensational surface functionality and protection and an exceptionally easy application process. Gtechniq EXO works on very wide range of substrates including paint, gel coat, glass, metal, fabric, stone and perspex.

echnical Specification Comparison EXO v2 / EXO v3:


Thickness (microns): 0.5 / 0.5
Pencil hardness: 2H / 7H
Contact angle: 115-125 degrees / 110-120 degrees
Temperature resistance: 150 degrees C / 300 °C
Chemical resistance (pH): 4-10 / 3-13
Typical durability: 18 months / 24 months

Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------

